# epic infj introduction



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Um...
Hi.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings butus and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum butus. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Zanilrig (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi!!!


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, hello there. Welcome! Epic, indeed. Couldn't have done better even if I tried.

Looking forward to some more epic posts from you, @butus!


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll try my best, thanks


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello fellow INFJ roud:
How are you?
Weird question: Do you like cats? Do you like animals in general? How many pets do you have?


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> Hello fellow INFJ roud:
> How are you?
> Weird question: Do you like cats? Do you like animals in general? How many pets do you have?


Heeey thanks for asking! 
I'm tired of everything in life. so I'm fine as usual, thanks. 

And, I am a cat.
Yup. long story short. a wolfcat. or I don't know... maybe the Lion King (according to my hair and beard)
Plus I have a brother, let me show you:





(weird questions deserve weird answers, sorry :I)
But I like pets in general (except for snakes. i hate snakes.)


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@butus
A CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!! :kitteh: roud:
Seeing a cute cat makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :frustrating:


I noticed that INFJ are animal lovers (usually cats), that's why I was asking to see if loving animals is associated with the INFJ personality type -_-
So do you like cats? Do you have a pet?


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

hm. that cat in the linked video is mine. He's my only soulmate ^^ of course I like him despite that he's often an asshole >>

I usually get on very well with most animals for some reason. they're relaxing me (except for snakes. snakes don't make me very comfortable) + I am an INFJ => your theory is confirmed, yiss


----------



## Whitewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

Blessed be :3
How are you? 
What's your religion?


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Whitewolf said:


> Blessed be :3
> How are you?
> What's your religion?


metal is my religion


----------



## Whitewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

Ah. Strange religion: what's your rede? *pretending innocence in order to be funny*


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

This.





*trying to be funny but somehow just doesn't happen to succeed*


----------



## Whitewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

Touchè XD
Do you want to know your enneagram and such stuff?


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello, and Welcome to the Forums


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Whitewolf said:


> Touchè XD
> Do you want to know your enneagram and such stuff?


Yes, I'd like to. As I remember my enneagram is 5w4 but I'm not sure... I tried the test a year ago or so.

(and sorry for slow responding, something with my internet connection has just went wrong >.<)


----------



## Whitewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

So, will you mind tell me what's your fiercest fear?


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Whitewolf said:


> So, will you mind tell me what's your fiercest fear?


I can't decide...
worst two are: 1. something happens with my loved ones 2. losing a limb


----------



## Whitewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, actually it seems something very 6....are you paranoic at some level?


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

I could say, yes. a little bit.

ok, maybe not just a little bit.

today I saw a bald man in a leather jacket who was in front of me in the church and was very embarassed, and I was sure that he has a bomb under his jacket.
(does this count as paranoia? °;°)


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

omg hi


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Sad Wanderer said:


> Hello fellow INFJ
> 
> Weird question.
> Do You like Hitler?
> ...


Do you know what's actually funny? It's that at first I wanted to choose "hitler" as a nickname. And this was going to be my avatar:







(spooky)

Though I'm glad that I've changed my mind in time :I

But to be serious for a minute. Hitler is interesting for me. And fascism altogether. It's not like I would be a fascist, I'm just simply interested in the mechanics of manipulating people. It's not a bad thing... right? (Plus for some reason I can relate to the behaviour of the führer. for some reason. nah.)
(a valid question is, am I joking now or not? i don't know either help me i am a spoiled soul)


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Whitewolf said:


> Sorry if I seemed upsetted: I'm prettily dumb sometimes XP
> 
> In fact, tritype theory is something very realistic, in my honest hopinion.
> 
> ...


I'd thank you if you would recommend me a few websites in this topic, I only found 1 via Google. And it wasn't very helpful...


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

you can apply to change your nickname every each month


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Tea Pot said:


> you can apply to change your nickname every each month


hi.
aren't you an ISTJ? 

just asking~


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> Wikipedia thinks that VILDHJARTA is a djent band :dry: It sounds like a mix of technical death metal + groove metal + some dark atmosphere.
> 
> I already listen to Stratovarius, Powerwolf, Nightwish and Epica. Amon Amarth is one of my favorite bands.
> My favorite bands are: Draconian, Dark Tranquility, Children of Bodom, Dimmu borgir, Amon Amarth, Wintersun, Lamb of god, Anathema (old stuff).
> ...


wow, Wintersun is just amazing! And Children of Bodom is also great 

And now, knowing your taste, I have two more suggestions for you:

Dying fetus, heavy stuff
https://youtu.be/wc6eSBmJRxc

Revocation, less heavy, more technical






And maybe one more from Darkest Hour (my favourite from them):
https://youtu.be/xPQ00DEUnl4

Arch Enemy is good too, not to mention Dream Theater, and then there's Thy Art Is Murder... alot other

(Vildhjarta's genre is vildhjarta. now that they have their own genre, no more argument is needed)

"If it makes you feel any better..."
no, it doesn't, because my problem is that I'm constantly doubting my type, and being so ambivalent (coss I'm socially a cinnamon roll. who listens to death metal and writes horror stories and enjoys freaking out people. uh.) doesn't help at typing myself >.<


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

This was the best intro I have ever seen in my whole life. 

Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

butus said:


> Do you know what's actually funny? It's that at first I wanted to choose "hitler" as a nickname. And this was going to be my avatar:
> View attachment 414242
> 
> (spooky)
> ...


 Many out there theorize Hitler was an INFJ... So...


----------



## Monteskiusz (Sep 16, 2015)

butus said:


> Do you know what's actually funny? It's that at first I wanted to choose "hitler" as a nickname. And this was going to be my avatar:
> View attachment 414242
> 
> (spooky)
> ...


Hitler is actually very interesting invidual. I have heard he was very high on intelligence. I can relate to someone even worse probably so Yeah. We all love antagonist's of this world.


----------



## Whitewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

Enneagram Tritype This is very easy to understand :3


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

butus said:


> wow, Wintersun is just amazing! And Children of Bodom is also great
> 
> And now, knowing your taste, I have two more suggestions for you:
> 
> ...


I'm glad you liked them :happy:

I know Dying fetus, it's just their name is too weird, I can't stop picturing a dead fetus every time I try to listen to one of their songs 

Revocation and Darkest Hour are great.
Listen to this:






New metal genre: vildhjarta :tongue:

Do you like Arch Enemy with Angela or Alyssa more?
There's also Breakdown of Sanity, very technical, very awesome.

Listening to metal/writing horror stories/enjoy freaking out people has nothing to do with your type. 
Although, your sarcasm doesn't really apply to an INFJ (I've never met a sarcastic INFJ, but it could happen). Usually INTJs are sarcastic (usually when people as stupid questions).
Did you take the cognitive functions test? Dp you always get INFJ on the MBTI test?


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> Do you like Arch Enemy with Angela or Alyssa more?
> There's also Breakdown of Sanity, very technical, very awesome.
> 
> Listening to metal/writing horror stories/enjoy freaking out people has nothing to do with your type.
> ...


Hm. I haven't been taking MBTI test since I realised that I can't make them without consciously manipulating the outcome. So I can get the type I want but not that I actually am (probably).

I got INTJ and INTP too as outcome on several tests, but that's probably because I don't really know myself... But I'm sure by now that I am not an NT, I care too much about other people's needs and feelings and I cry too much to be one. (seriously, I couldn't tell my friend once that I didn't like a performance - that she had nothing to do with, she only told me that she liked it. /and this is only the most recent example/) And not to mention that I'm constantly thinking either about people I know or ways to make our world a better place. For some reason I feel like it's my destiny to do something grateful for the humanity and bring the redemption for them. And now something completely different. (which in fact, isn't) I can read people and I know most of the time, what they're thinking about (on a binary level, of course I am not a mind-reader-wizard-stuff). I know when I'm bothering them and I usually say bye even before they would _start_ trying to escape from the conversation (because embarassment or reluctance to talk, etc) eg.:
- Hi, what are you doing here?
- Ah, nothing, I've had a hour of free time, I thought I would come out here... Nevermind, bye.
- Look, sorry but I have to hur... khm, bye
(and this conversation was the reason why I broke up with her the second time)

I think these would be a Ni+Fe combination's mark, but you can correct me if I'm wrong 

But one more thing about cognitive functions. These were my problems with the types I got on tests:
INTJ: *Ni* Te Fi *Se* - Te: I'm more of an analysing type, not much system building for me; Fi: I don't really care about myself; and INTJs said to be more straightforward and decisive than me

INTP: *Ti* Ne Si *Fe* - Ne: I like predicting the future more than brainstorming; Si: I like climbing trees :I and eating sweets and so on. plus my memory is just disasterous. I'm only able to remember expressions, but not to data 
=> according to this (Se+Ni) I could be an ISTP but I'm definitely not one. My Se is too weak for that (I can't play any ball sports because of it :/)

INFJ: *Ni Fe Ti Se* - everything fits perfectly on the function side. But when it comes to the type description or to the stereotypes... nah. Or when I take a test (an even bigger naaaaah) Despite this, when I'm reading an INFJ thread on forums, or an INFJ's blog, I feel way more comfortable than I feel while interacting with the other two types. Plus my first and third crush was also an INFJ (she took the test and this was the result), and we're indeed really similar. Told by my literature teacher too. Not directly though, but she often referred to it in different situations by the way she acted. (Plus I was one of her first crushes. Too bad she had the feelings for me when I didn't have them for her :c sucks to be me)

But this article helped me a lot to decide:
The Many Faces of INFJ - INTP Forum
I might be The Method Actor version





Definitely Alyssa.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@butus
I don't doubt that you're INFJ. If the description fits you perfectly then that's enough. Stereotypes are not facts, they're not always true. 
IDK about INFJ stereotypes, but I'm not like the INTJ stereotypes.
People think that INTJs are cold and insensitive, that's not true. We actually feel emotions more intensively than others but we never show it. Personally, I'm very sensitive and I easily feel hurt by the people I care about, but I never show it. Only people who are really close to me know how sensitive I am. I hate criticism even constructive criticism. 
It's true that I'm very straightforward and decisive. 
I also know exactly what people are thinking about, what they're feeling and when I feel that my presence is wanted I leave. Or I ask them if I'm bothering them. If they say yes, I leave. (That's Ni).



> I care too much about other people's needs and feelings and I cry too much to be one. (seriously, I couldn't tell my friend once that I didn't like a performance - that she had nothing to do with, she only told me that she liked it. /and this is only the most recent example/) And not to mention that I'm constantly thinking either about people I know or ways to make our world a better place. For some reason I feel like it's my destiny to do something grateful for the humanity and bring the redemption for them.


 That's Fe.



> My Se is too weak for that (I can't play any ball sports because of it :/)


I'm clumsy and I'm too lazy to play any sport :tongue:

In conclusion, you're an INFJ. Don't question your type because of stereotypes. 
I hope that was clear. Sometimes, I have trouble turning my thoughts into words :frustrating:



> Definitely Alyssa.


Same


----------



## Naturely truthfull (Oct 29, 2015)

hi


----------

